# [DROPPED] Postfix/Courier-IMAP/Postfixadmin help please!

## Sakkath

I am too busy at the moment to log onto my dedi and give you some confs, or the specific error, but for starters, does anyone here have a setup with postfix courier-imap and postfixadmin all set up nice and pretty and working flawlessly?

I followed the "Complete Virtual System" wiki on gentoo-wiki.com, so if you are wondering, it's set up to use the followingPostgreSQLPostfixPostfixadminCourier-IMAP and Authentication ServicesSMTP AuthenticationSquirrelmailAmavisdSpamAssassinMailZuSQLGreyDCCRazorPyzorClamAVAWStats

I'm still trying to get postfix/courier-imap working fine with the database, and postfixadmin, they all seem to want to input their own type of data.

I didn't follow the guide _EXACTLY_ because I want the newer versions of the software, not what is specific to this wiki.

Thanks in advance,

Sakkath

----------

## hanj

This thread might be useful

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440534-highlight-postfixadmin.html

I ran into a similar problem, I wanted to use postfixadmin's database instead of the virtmail database that courier uses. This talks about configuring it, as well as migrating mailboxes/users etc to postfixadmin's. It works great for me. 

HTH

hanji

----------

## Sakkath

Thanks a lot, I'll check it out when I get some free time.

----------

## Sakkath

 *hanj wrote:*   

> This thread might be useful
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440534-highlight-postfixadmin.html
> 
> I ran into a similar problem, I wanted to use postfixadmin's database instead of the virtmail database that courier uses. This talks about configuring it, as well as migrating mailboxes/users etc to postfixadmin's. It works great for me. 
> ...

 

I don't think this will help me that much, seeing as the guide is inteded for use with postfixadmin...

----------

## Sakkath

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## UberLord

 *Sakkath wrote:*   

> I am too busy at the moment to log onto my dedi and give you some confs, or the specific error

 

Maybe that is why no-one has replied. You've been very vague with a big list of complex software   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sakkath

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Sakkath wrote:*   I am too busy at the moment to log onto my dedi and give you some confs, or the specific error 
> 
> Maybe that is why no-one has replied. You've been very vague with a big list of complex software  

 

I guess that's a good point, I'll find some time tomorrow to give you a bit more info, right now it's late and I have homework and a shower to get done, but I'll have some time first period in school.

----------

## kashani

In order to use PostfixAdmin you have to use their db schema or rewrite the code. I suggest it is an order of magnitude easier to use the db schema that comes with PostfixAdmin and modify Postfix, Courier, etc to fit than vice versa.

Ramin

----------

## Sakkath

 *kashani wrote:*   

> In order to use PostfixAdmin you have to use their db schema or rewrite the code. I suggest it is an order of magnitude easier to use the db schema that comes with PostfixAdmin and modify Postfix, Courier, etc to fit than vice versa.
> 
> Ramin

 

Thanks a lot, that was my issue, the table in the database was set up one way, courier a different way, postfix another, and postfixadmin another, :-p, I was just tryin to get the specifics to post it.

Do you know where I can find postfixadmin's schema?

----------

## kashani

Should be in the DATABASE_MYSQL.TXT file within the top level of PostfixAdmin src.

This link might help as well

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_a_Virtual_Postfix/Courier_Mail_System_with_PostfixAdmin

kashani

----------

## Sakkath

Hm, thanks, I'll check it out.

----------

## Sakkath

Hm, the wiki I followed set the whole system up with Postgres, and it differs from the one you gave me because it has a lot of software guides, especially SMTP-Auth.

----------

